# Public gun ranges?



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Does anyone know of any public ranges in the Boston area? I usually go to the one in Manchester, NH but the ride is a little too long. I am licensed to carry...

Thanks


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

There are a few around, but many of them you have to bring a buddy; they don't allow people to shoot solo.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

If you're willing to travel South the city of New Bedford has a municipal range located in the town of Dartmouth (go figure). It's on Woodcock Rd. They have volunteer rangemasters there every day they're open. I think it's ten bucks a year for a civilian range permit.
Sometimes they close the range for PD qual or SRT/TPF stuff, and sometimes the volunteer rangemaster working on a certain day can't make it in and they won't open that day, so you should call ahead.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

Q5-TPR said:


> I think American Firearms School in Attleboro is...


They do. Just watch out for the weirdoes.

Here is their website: Welcome to AFS


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Anywhere on Bodoin St. in Dorchester or Blue Hill Ave in Roxbury most weekends. Seems to be an open air, public shooting forum. You can most likely sell and buy new and used weapons and try them out on the spot!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Camp Curtis Guild use to have a public range, but haven't shot there since the 1980's

joining a club can be a pain in the ass , but jump through the hoops once and then just pay your dues every year.

Holbrook is good and some people like Braintree. think Holbrook is $130 a year


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Best bet is to spend a little bit of cash and join a club. It would cost you a lot less if you go often.


----------

